# Official "What did you get for *Insert Holiday Here*?" Thread



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 25, 2012)

Well, seeing how Christmas day is coming up and some people get to open their presents and things on Christmas Eve I thought I'd start the official "what did you get" thread. As noted in the title, this is also for any other holiday celebrated, not just Christmas. So post what you got!

I got a pretty good haul this year:
3TB External HDD
24" LED Monitor
GeForce GTX 650 GPU
8GB of RAM
Motorola Headset (Will post model later, too lazy to check it now)
$20 gift card to Pizza Hut
1 Year of Xbox Live
Cookie Monster Hoodie
Pair o' Jeans
Some pretty nice cologne
and that's about it really.


----------



## dgwillia (Dec 25, 2012)

So far....

200$ Cash
100$ Visa Prepaid Card
Playstation Allstars for PS3
A very nice watch
50$ PSN Card
Enough candy to kill a diabetic

Pretty good Christmas so far, been lucking out with sales for the past week too, so the money has been going to good use. Still havent gotten gifts from my mom or brother yet, or anything else unexpected that might have came in.


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 25, 2012)

This year saw my family abandon me and make me homeless, my girlfriend betray me, and my closest friends move to another city. So this year for Christmas, I got drunk.


----------



## Latiken (Dec 25, 2012)

Got an iPhone 4 about a week early and I'm loving it. I'll probably get some cash tomorrow and might buy some iTunes cards or an otterbox case.


----------



## DrOctapu (Dec 25, 2012)

A vita, AC3 Liberation, LBP for Vita, Gravity Rush, Touch my Katamari, and Persona 4 The Golden, and a new guitar. Good year.


----------



## emigre (Dec 25, 2012)

I got nothing due to the whole not being raised a Christian thing.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 25, 2012)

Well we got some Debbie Downers in here.

But I got...

Assassin's Creed Liberation Vita bundle
Samsung Galaxy S3
A booster box for Return to Ravnica (choice rares include Steam Vents, Hallowed Fountain, Supreme Verdict, Detention Sphere, etc)
A fancy pocket knife (from my brother)
A Walking Dead calendar
An old history book and a WWII planes calendar (from my grandpa)
Cards Against Humanity and both expansion packs (from my cousin and her family)
A money clip (basically a smaller, more compact wallet)
A CD disk cleaner (my car's CD player doesn't work so we thought it was just dirty. Unfortunately I tried it and still no luck).
Some pics (these were posted on my Facebook if you're friends with me). Only chose the more mysterious items (you all know what a Vita, Galaxy S3, etc look like).

The book:



Spoiler











 
The knife:



Spoiler










 
Both pics were taken with the Galaxy S3. Usually I'm a better photographer but it's phone pics so IDGAF.


----------



## emigre (Dec 25, 2012)

A proper wallet>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Money clips.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 25, 2012)

samsung 840 120 gb ssd, hdd case and paper mario 3d


----------



## DragorianSword (Dec 25, 2012)

Wow you guys get a lot of presents...
What I get:

-about 200 € (264 dollars)
-Virtue's Last Reward
-all Game of Thrones books and the Hunger Games series which I bought for myself


----------



## TheDreamLord (Dec 25, 2012)

http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/peripherals/2010/10/03/tt-esports-challenger-keyboard-review/1
Got this beauty, along with  €25 so far.
Also got a weird USB powered glitter lamp. Weird.


----------



## J-Machine (Dec 25, 2012)

Nothing so far but My sister's family gift I got them (making sure they get home for Christmas) will more than give back once they arrive later today. Also I never cooked a turkey before so today will no doubt remind me of that episode of mr. bean.


----------



## smile72 (Dec 25, 2012)

Eh..might as well have been nothing..... Aunt got me a book on tourism of Japan....which is great (book is ignorant) if you want to look like a stereotypical American tourist. So I'm donating that to a library. It might help someone else...eh why waste...and if they don't want it...I'll be forced to recycle it.


----------



## DS1 (Dec 25, 2012)

Dill smoked salmon, it's a taste revolution!


----------



## J-Machine (Dec 25, 2012)

DS1 said:


> Dill smoked salmon, it's a taste revolution!


I'm not big on cooked fish but I've heard good things about smoked salmon. How does one prepare it? I mean do you cook it or serve it with anything in particular?


----------



## DS1 (Dec 25, 2012)

J-Machine said:


> I'm not big on cooked fish but I've heard good things about smoked salmon. How does one prepare it? I mean do you cook it or serve it with anything in particular?


 
You do not cook it, you have it on a bagel with cream cheese. I didn't have a bagel, so I used little round toasts.


----------



## AlanJohn (Dec 25, 2012)

Nothing.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 25, 2012)

emigre said:


> A proper wallet>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Money clips.


 
I have one of those two but really I only carry my driver's license, some cash, and a debit card. Maybe a gift card or my DCI card depending on the occasion.


----------



## emigre (Dec 25, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I have one of those two but really I only carry my driver's license, some cash, and a debit card. Maybe a gift card or my DCI card depending on the occasion.


 
Stop making excuses!


----------



## Forstride (Dec 25, 2012)

So far:

Wii U (Got it at launch since I paid for half of it, but it sort of counted as an early gift)
New Super Mario Bros U (Again, got it at launch, but counted as an early gift)
Memory Foam Pillow w/ Cooling Gel (Very comfy, and the cooling gel inside works really well)
Neck Massager (It works a bit too well though...Made my neck numb after a while)
Clothes (Needed some new shirts and pants)
Going over my grandparents' house later today, so I'll probably got some little things and cash like usual. Not entirely sure what I want to spend it on, but I'll most likely get the Black Ops 2 season pass and another game or something.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 25, 2012)

emigre said:


> I got nothing due to the whole not being raised a Christian thing.


 
I wasn't raised Christian but we celebrate it all nonsecular.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Dec 25, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Well we got some Debbie Downers in here.
> 
> But I got...
> 
> ...


 
Benchmade 556. Tis a fine knife indeed.


----------



## emigre (Dec 25, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I wasn't raised Christian but we celebrate it all nonsecular.


 
We don't so we spend the day not talking to each other.


----------



## Flame (Dec 25, 2012)

im from a Muslim family, who is atheist, who enjoys Christmas with friends. but doesn't get any present(s) from friends. but goes mad on steam.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 25, 2012)

I got a huge bag of homemade Chex Mix, w/ pecans and sans pretzels.
So eat that!

....No wait, don't eat that.....Hey, hey give that back!!


----------



## ilman (Dec 25, 2012)

Kid Icarus Uprising from my parents,  Tt Esports Shock Spin headset from my aunt(which is amazing, btw) and 10$ from my grandma...not the best year, but certainly not the worst(Tony Hawk: Shred, eughh).


----------



## Zorua (Dec 25, 2012)

A 32gb Nexus 7, a 2 TB internal Seagate barracuda hard drive, and around $100 worth of video games.


----------



## CCNaru (Dec 25, 2012)

i'm too old for this shit.

got a box of ginseng health drink, 2 boxes of harry and david pears, and 300 bucks


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 25, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> I got a huge bag of homemade Chex Mix, w/ pecans and sans pretzels.
> So eat that!
> 
> ....No wait, don't eat that.....Hey, hey give that back!!


One of my neighbors always used to make us homemade Chex Mix and that shit was delicious. But she's in Nicaragua helping little kids and stuff, so we didn't get any this year. We did send her some Christmas cookies I made, though. 


Also, me and pretty much my entire family got sick for Christmas...lol. Kinda sucks a lot, cuz we have to cancel our Christmas party today. Oh well, at least I don't have to deal with my family as much now and I can sit back and enjoy all of my presents fully.


----------



## astrangeone (Dec 25, 2012)

I got:  $50 from the parents (slow year, due to my mother being laid off), my Epishock vibrational speaker and RE Relevations and Rollercoaster Tycoon 3D.  From my friends, I got pretty socks/underwear and the official Harry Potter movie posters that I kept admiring in my friend's house.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Dec 25, 2012)

new iPod Touch
couple shirts
some cash
a gift card
and the wife and I bought ourselves some toys: Nikon DSLR and lens, new wireless router, couple old PC games, couple xbox 360 games...


----------



## gamefan5 (Dec 25, 2012)

32gb Nexus 7 XD


----------



## DS1 (Dec 25, 2012)

Present #2: I collection of Chimay Ales with the Chimay Ale glass! (though more of an apology for breaking my pint glass?)


----------



## TheDreamLord (Dec 25, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> new iPod Touch
> couple shirts
> some cash
> a gift card
> and the wife and I bought ourselves some toys: Nikon DSLR and lens, new wireless router, couple old PC games, couple xbox 360 games...


Are they the only toys?


----------



## Chary (Dec 25, 2012)

3DS XL
Paper Mario Sticker Star
Sonic Generations 3DS
25 State Quarters
100$ Amazon GiftCard
15$ iTunes Card
1TB Seagate External Hard Drive
HDMI Cable
25$ Target GiftCard
iPad Mini
2009 MacBook Pro
Animal Crossing Plush set
20th Anniversary Sonic The Hedgehog Action Figure set

(This is the result of Christmas, and my 16th birthday, since they are so close together.)


----------



## TyBlood13 (Dec 25, 2012)

Pokemon HeartGold
Zelda: Spirit Tracks
Golden Sun: Dark Dawn
StarFox 64 3D
New Super Mario Bros. 2
Paper Mario: Sticker Star (downloaded with eshop cards)
LEGO Star Wars TIE fighter
Not my best year, but not bad all the same


----------



## bowser (Dec 25, 2012)

Zou Hua said:


> A 32gb Nexus 7, A 2 TB internal Seagate barracuda hard drive, and around $100 worth of video games.


More details on the video games


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 25, 2012)

I love the title of the thread, as if the OP is hoping this thread will get stickied.

Also, imo, I think a lot of people on this site are spoiled rotten.


----------



## EJames2100 (Dec 25, 2012)

Kinect + a couple of Kinect games
New 360 controller(Just as my other finally completely gives away)
Batman Arkham City GOY
Borderlands GOY
Bioshock
Hobbit book(New one as I lost mine ages ago)
Then a cup and bunch of sweets and other smaller stuff.

Not everything though, got a few more things to come from extended family.

Real shame that I'm really sick otherwise I'd enjoy today even more....


----------



## astrangeone (Dec 25, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I love the title of the thread, as if the OP is hoping this thread will get stickied.
> 
> Also, imo, I think a lot of people on this site are spoiled rotten.


 
Agreed!  I bought most of my stuffs this year...and the Epishock speaker is a pretty late bday present.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Dec 25, 2012)

I got a gaming mouse and an electric razor. =) That's 1 more than I wanted, so I am happy. I will not include what I bought myself of course, since that does not feel like it counts as a Christmas gift. =P


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 25, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Also, imo, I think a lot of people on this site are spoiled rotten.


 
It wouldn't be Christmas without our Debbie/David Downers, now would it?

I'm extremely blessed to got what I got, I'm thankful for it and literally it was everything I could have hoped for. Can't we just leave the grumpy "people are spoiled rotten because they got better gifts than me" stuff out of it?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Dec 25, 2012)

I got The Amazing Spider-Man and some candy. More gifts pending at a later date, but it doesn't particularly matter. Stuff is nice, but realistically, there's nothing I want badly enough to push for it. Being an atheist, I honestly probably wouldn't bother with the holiday (money is always a problem for me and my family) except for the fact that a majority of my family (talking extended here) is Christian to some degree.

Oh, and yesterday I bought myself _The Complete Sherlock Holmes_, or something to that effect. It's a nice collection of all four novels and 56 short stories containing the consulting detective.


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 25, 2012)

I got drunk.


----------



## dalc789 (Dec 25, 2012)

I got clothes.  At least our internet's getting upgraded tomorrow


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 25, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> It wouldn't be Christmas without our Debbie/David Downers, now would it?
> 
> I'm extremely blessed to got what I got, I'm thankful for it and literally it was everything I could have hoped for. Can't we just leave the grumpy "people are spoiled rotten because they got better gifts than me" stuff out of it?


 
"Better" is a subjective word. For example, I could think my socks that I got is totally a lot better than an iPad or something.

Hell, I could say my mario posters that I got and more nintendo collectible stuff totally destroys anything you guys could ever get.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 25, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I love the title of the thread, as if the OP is hoping this thread will get stickied.


 
Sure didn't, but I did want to be the first person to post this thread if that counts.


EDIT: Also just got some Nintendo wall stickers from my bro which are pretty cool.


Also, agreed with Guild. If you want to bitch and moan about how people are spoiled, go somewhere else.


----------



## emigre (Dec 25, 2012)

I've just got a free Christmas theme for my PS3 from Sony.

Cheers lads.


----------



## Par39 (Dec 25, 2012)

I got a bunch of chocolates and 80€ in cash.
Then there's still the package from my boyfriend that has yet to arrive... can't waaaaaait >-<


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Dec 25, 2012)

About $500 in cash

I couldn't ask for anything better.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Dec 25, 2012)

Didn't really get anything for Christmas, but I've saved up my own cash and I'm willing to spend a little of it on myself this holiday season.
I did however get to stay at a five star hotel for a night with the family, so I guess? that counts as a Christmas gift.
I believe I have a few gifts heading my way but I won't receive them 'till the 6th as my close pals are out of town right now.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 25, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> "Better" is a subjective word. For example, I could think my socks that I got is totally a lot better than an iPad or something.
> 
> Hell, I could say my mario posters that I got and more nintendo collectible stuff totally destroys anything you guys could ever get.


 
I'm just saying there's a difference between getting a Ferrari and being thankful for it and getting a Ferrari and complaining you didn't get two Ferraris.

I don't consider anyone spoiled as long as they appreciate what they got. And I don't see many people here throwing a fit over their gifts.


----------



## dgwillia (Dec 25, 2012)

Weird, didnt realize the posts got merged....didnt see my post earlier <_<

To add on to my gifts, got Pokemon Platinum, Mystery Dungeon Explorers of Sky, and Deus Ex. Also more candy (Swear people are trying to kill me). And just opened a copy of the Max Payne 3 Collectors Edition, the statue looks pretty boss.

And if you guys think people here are spoiled, I have a cousin who got an new Ipad for Christmas along with shitloads of other stuff, complained because it wasnt the right size or something.


----------



## Issac (Dec 25, 2012)

I got:
Two Haruki Murakami books (have 8 total now). The new J.K. Rowling book. A book with 500 IQ puzzles. A book which is like "shit my dad says" but the other way around, Swedish book, but translated it's "Things I think my son needs to know about the world". 10 One Piece manga books (Haven't read for over a year, got some catching up to do). A Swedish comic book about sex.

An automatic card shuffler, two decks of cards, ferrero rocher, box of chocolates... A Radiohead best-of box, Sigur Rós - Ba Ba Ti Ki Di Do...
Silent Hill HD Collection (ps3), Layton (3ds), NSMBU (WiiU), a 160GB intel SSD, two boxes with Ghibli movies (8 movies in total). One awesome bowtie, a couple of shirts and a pair of jeans. And the movie Se7en on blu-ray 
Also, 3300 SEK ($500) :3 and that's just for Christmas.

My birthday was 13 days ago, and It was even better.... Got a WiiU amongst a lot of other things  (Though I must say I also have been working for my dad some to get that WiiU, so I earned it he said).


----------



## Devin (Dec 25, 2012)

AR Hunting Game (Plugs into the TV.)
Screwdriver set
Cookie
Stocking full of candy
Underwear, shirts, pants.
$120 cash (So far.)
$125 Visa gift card
Frying pan cookie
Axe Spray Kit
BOD Kit
Digital Rubix Cube
Wallet

Tomorrow I get my WiiU, and a few other things.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Dec 25, 2012)

I forgot to mention: I got the gift of setting up my aunt's GPS on what is sure to be the worst day to do the internet related things for it, which is kind of everything.

The past 40 minutes in a nutshell: "NO YOU ARE NOT DOWN FOR MAINTENANCE!" *reload*

Edit: My reward later will be reading _Frankenstein_, so there's that.


----------



## Dork (Dec 25, 2012)

Wii U Deluxe Set + Pro Controller
Nintendo Land
New Super Mario Bros. U
ZombiU
Energizer Charging Set
Paper Mario Sticker Star
Kid Icarus Uprising
Metal Gear Solid 4
100$ Gamestop Funds
50$ Cash
New Sweatshirt and some nice shirts
Chocolate

I'ma be busy this whole week.


----------



## pwsincd (Dec 25, 2012)

Kids got tons of stuff outta my now empty larger money clip

i got the usual dad stuff , smellies/socks/ and some clobber 

But i secretly call the wiiu i bought my youngest "mine"  shh dont tell him.


----------



## chavosaur (Dec 25, 2012)

I got the wii-u deluxe set
2 wii u pro controllers
ZombiU
NSMBU
BLOPS II WII U
Paper Mario sticker star 
Professor Layton and the miracle mask
35$ Ninty Eshop card
A minecraft diamond necklace
A laptop
Some clothes
Skull candy headphones
Candies
And a 25$ amazon gift card


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 25, 2012)

Spoiler:  Anyone here to bitch and whine:



Kindly get the fuck out.

Thanks
Signed: Everyone


 
Big present: Sony Cyber-shot DSC-HX10V  camera. Never woulda expected this.

Other stuff:
Halo Wraith lego
Snuggie
Large soft dog stuffie
Egg Genie
Fancy ass razor pack...which is exactly what I needed. My other razor was a POS.
tshirts and zip-up hoodie
magnetic tops (kinda like beyblades...REALLY random gift)
Candy dispenser that looks like a gumball machine (motion sensitive dispenser)
xbox 360 wireless adapter thing
candy and chocolate


all in all a good Christmas. Except i'm broke as hell.


----------



## weavile001 (Dec 25, 2012)

darksiders 2 and mass effect 3 for wii u
a new notebook, 6gb ram, 2tb memory
new super mario bros 2 for 3ds


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 25, 2012)

dgwillia said:


> Weird, didnt realize the posts got merged....didnt see my post earlier <_<
> 
> To add on to my gifts, got Pokemon Platinum, Mystery Dungeon Explorers of Sky, and Deus Ex. Also more candy (Swear people are trying to kill me). And just opened a copy of the Max Payne 3 Collectors Edition, the statue looks pretty boss.
> 
> And if you guys think people here are spoiled, I have a cousin who got an new Ipad for Christmas along with shitloads of other stuff, *complained because it wasnt the right size or something.*


 
That's just sad. If I were his parent, I'd take it all back ask for a refund and just get him clothes and spend the rest on alcohol for me and say "next time be grateful".


----------



## Devin (Dec 25, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> That's just sad. If I were his parent, I'd take it all back ask for a refund and just get him clothes and spend the rest on alcohol for me and say "next time be grateful".


 
Now that you mention that I had to dig up this pic I saw in my newsfeed.


----------



## Jan1tor (Dec 25, 2012)

Well...........
A $20 Xbox Card
A $20 Wii U Card
Forza Horizon for Xbox 360
Lego Batman 2 for Xbox 360
A Wii Remote Plus
A Wii U Gamepad screen protector
A large 2 foot pepperoni
A Walking Dead T-Shirt
A Green Lantern T-Shirt with Black Logo
A 2pc 1 pound Reese Cup
Cash
Marvel Avengers DVD
Lottery tickets (Only won a buck)
Getting myself a 2TB Toshiba drive for Wii U - arriving next Thursday


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 25, 2012)

Well, it's finally over and Christmas has licked balls. I got....nothing. Nobody gave me anything at all. I bought myself Harvest Moon for my 3DS and managed to get some decent food in the reduced section of my local supermarket, and my brother was kind enough to do some washing for me since the washing machine in my block is broken, so at least my jacket and shirts are nice and clean, but....yeah, it licked balls in every other regard. Pretty sure any Christmas which included punching your neighbour in the face because they woke you up at quarter to five in the morning singing Slade songs can't be good, right?


----------



## Zorua (Dec 25, 2012)

bowser said:


> More details on the video games


 
Halo 4 and $50 Steam wallet cash for the sales.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Dec 25, 2012)

I got a copy of Majora's Mask and Pokemon Snap from my mom (Go mom!)

a $20 Visa gift card from my sister

A copy of Ragnarok Odyssey from my wife

Male manicure kit from Mother in Law... "thanks...it's...good..."

Watch and money clip from same Mother In Law.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 25, 2012)

If anyone was wondering here are the rest of the pics:



Spoiler






















 
Also a list of my RTR rares for true Planeswalkers:



Spoiler



Trostani, Selesnya's Voice
Loxodon Smiter
Wayfaring Temple
Collective Blessing
Niv-Mizzet, Dracogenius
Mercurial Chemist (Foil)
Cyclonic Rift
Mizzium Mortars
Epic Experiment
Firemind's Foresight
Nivmagus Elemental
Dreadbore
Hypersonic Dragon
Slaughter Games
Chromatic Lantern
Archon of the Triumvirate
Martial Law
Supreme Verdict
Detention Sphere
Lotleth Troll
Abrupt Decay
Jarad's Orders
Deadbridge Goliath
Chaos Imps
Worldspine Wurm
Sphinx of the Chimes
Conjured Currency
Ash Zealot
Utvara Hellkite
Grave Betrayal
Underworld Connections
Death's Presence
Wild Beastmaster
Pithing Needle
Volatile Rig
Steam Vents
Hallowed Fountain


 
Built myself a Grixis control deck with some other cards I had lying around. Eager to try it.


----------



## AlanJohn (Dec 25, 2012)

Zou Hua said:


> Halo 4 and $50 Steam wallet cash for the sales.


I really like how half of your budget went on halo 4, while st you bought around ten games on steam with the other half.


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 25, 2012)

Halo 4,
Couple of revision books
A nice new coat
Moneh
A Ps3


----------



## Zorua (Dec 25, 2012)

AlanJohn said:


> I really like how half of your budget went on halo 4, while st you bought around ten games on steam with the other half.


 
Bought 3 games and I'm still left with $31. Not ten, but close enough.


----------



## ars25 (Dec 25, 2012)

$50 and that all


----------



## BenRK (Dec 25, 2012)

I got a clock, a full set up Raspberry Pi (complete with a pre-loaded memory card, screen, etc, hurrah tinkering computer!), my sisters gave me an Ash Ketchum hat, some pokeballs, and a glowing Wiimote. x)

Got some candy, money which I sadly have to use on bills and cat stuff, and cat toys for said cat.


----------



## 1NOOB (Dec 25, 2012)

a winter coat.


----------



## emigre (Dec 25, 2012)

1NOOB said:


> a winter coat.


 
There aren't many things better than a good winter coat. I fucking love a good winter coat.


----------



## Smuff (Dec 25, 2012)

I got world peace, but I'm NOT sharing it with anyone


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 25, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> If anyone was wondering here are the rest of the pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Didn't you say in a thread, like the easiest way to get in your pants is to buy you Magic cards?

Anyways, doubt anyone cares, but here's what I got (no fancy toys):

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles (80's) Shot Glass
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles (80's) Freezer Mug
$20.00 PSN card (can finally buy PS+ again)
3 pairs of wranglers
A summer style hat fedora
some shirts, one being an Iron Man comic shirt.
Shampoo/body wash stuff.
Mario Poster
Nintendo NES styled tin with mints in it.
An 8GB MP3 player. I didn't want an iPod, just a plug in and play one, so any would do, so they just got me a cheap one, I'm still happy.
And just some other small stuff.

The only thing I didn't get that I asked for was Mass Effect Trilogy on the PS3, but apparently the stores were over selling it by 20 bucks. So I might trade in some games to get it such as Assassin's Creed 3 and whatever ones I have that I don't play.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 25, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Didn't you say in a thread, like the easiest way to get in your pants is to buy you Magic cards?


 
Either way that is absolutely true. Sometimes I like video games, sometimes I like electronics, I _always_ love Magic cards.

Also shit's cash, a good chunk of those rares are $5-10 alone.

EDIT: http://www.amazon.ca/s/ref=nb_sb_no...-alias=aps&field-keywords=mass+effect+trilogy

$60 CDN if that helps at all.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 25, 2012)

emigre said:


> There aren't many things better than a good winter coat. I fucking love a good winter coat.


 
Winter coats are pointless here.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 25, 2012)

Winter coats are pointless in British Columbia? This is a turn of events- been there in the summer and I have to account for how much water I have when trying to do something for a day (although copious rain is always an option) and been there in the winter where it is cold enough for me to consider not wearing just a tshirt (which is to say the point at which my fingers stop working properly) which seems to be perfect need for different coats.

Anyway to join in with the topic at hand most of us usually go for nice food, drinks and other little things that are nice to have. I did get a fancy new microscope though and spent most of the day playing with it and realising it has been a bit too long since I spent my days looking down one and as such I am a bit rusty.


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Dec 25, 2012)

Me I got:


Some new, sexy headphones (Man, music sounds a whole lot better)
Pac Man toys (They sit with the rest of my gaming cabinet!)
A NES Controller T-Shirt (I may just wear my cheap, Angry Birds shirt in front of my "girlfriend")
Sonic The Hedgehog Wallet (With a wrist-band thingy I can never seem to identify)
Man, would I have loved a NDS flashcard collection... Aw well!


----------



## gamefan5 (Dec 25, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I love the title of the thread, as if the OP is hoping this thread will get stickied.
> 
> Also, imo, I think a lot of people on this site are spoiled rotten.


Yeah I find getting one gift is enough. Hell, sometimes I don't even get gifts in some christmas but spending time with my family is enough for me. XD


----------



## emigre (Dec 25, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> Yeah I find getting one gift is enough. Hell, sometimes I don't even get gifts in some christmas but spending time with my family is enough for me. XD


 
Funnily enough I spent today avoiding spending time with my family.

Like I do every other day.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Dec 25, 2012)

wii u deluxe zombieU scribblenauts
and a nice pair of head phones


----------



## gamefan5 (Dec 25, 2012)

emigre said:


> Funnily enough I spent today avoiding spending time with my family.
> 
> Like I do every other day.


BLASPHEMY!!! XD


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 25, 2012)

Dood, I bet a game of Cards Against Humanity with Guild and Gahars would be hilarious.

So some of my family pooled their money and got something that I've wanted for years: A 32" LCD TV 
Three pairs of tough jeans
and an adjustable wrench that doesn't look particularly useful....but that's okay. I'm sure I'll find a use for it.

In a few days I plan to get one present for myself: an electronic cigarette kit. (not one of the cheap ones you see in convenience stores) Maybe 2013 will be smoke-free for me.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 26, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Dood, I bet a game of Cards Against Humanity with Guild and Gahars would be hilarious.


 
That's what we'll be doing when he comes back from vacation. But we're already terrible playing Apples to Apples.


----------



## chyyran (Dec 26, 2012)

Small haul this year, will get more in cash at Chinese New Year, but hey, I don't mind. Gifts are gifts 


$110 dollars in cash
Assorted Herbal Teas (It's some really weird tea, can't wait to try it)
Paper Mario: Sticker Star
Uncle John's True Crime
$20 dollar silver reindeer coin 
Got myself a whole bunch of stuff from Steam as well, so I'm a happy camper.


----------



## Lanlan (Dec 26, 2012)

I bought myself some Sennheiser HD202 Headphones, an HTC One V, Torchlight 2, and some MEElectronics earbuds.

Edit: and a guitar cable


----------



## 431unknown (Dec 26, 2012)

Got a some new pj's, pants, shirts, and an old spice set. Basicaly evey thing I wanted.


----------



## bowser (Dec 26, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> *I got a copy of Majora's Mask and Pokemon Snap from my mom* (Go mom!)
> 
> a $20 Visa gift card from my sister
> 
> ...


N64 carts or Wii virtual console?


----------



## astrangeone (Dec 26, 2012)

Punyman said:


> Small haul this year, will get more in cash at Chinese New Year, but hey, I don't mind. Gifts are gifts


 
To quote Lana from Archer....yuuuuup.

I can't wait for Lunar New Year, actually.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh this already got to five pages...

Let's see.

-Tool bag, and a few tools from Harbor freight (tape measure, 4 interchangeable head hammer, safety goggles)
-Craftsman  3/8" corded drill
-Some sweets
-Hess truck (kinda a tradition in my house, we just get them)
-SodaStream machine
-Platter of assorted dried fruits (family gift exchange on Christmas Eve)
-A considerable amount of money (almost $400)
-My boss got me/rest of Electronics team each a gift bag with a few candy bars and a $25 Wawa gift card


I'm more excited with what I got the rest of my family:
Mom- 9pk whiskey stones (she indulges in a few glasses of wine every once in a while but always puts ice in it, so I figured I'd see how well these work for her without watering it down)
Dad- FM transmitter for his phone (he drives a truck with a crane on it delivering building supplies, and has recently discovered how much he likes Pandora now that he has a smartphone)
Mom+Dad- Raspberry Pi + all necessary cables to hook it to their TV via composite (no HDMI on their tv  ) as well as a Logitech K400r keyboard with built in trackpad (I plan to use this to stream video and music from my server to the living room TV and stereo for them)
Little brother- Supercard DSTWO and 1600 Microsoft Points
Girlfriend - LG BP200 Bluray player, last 3 Harry Potter Blurays (Order of the Phoenix, Deathly Hallows part 1/2), 3' slim HDMI cable, mini Displayport to HDMI+sound adapter for her Macbook Pro (she has one already but it doesn't have sound capability so she's using a shitty aux cable as well)


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Dec 26, 2012)

Jack shit...


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Dec 26, 2012)

bowser said:


> N64 carts or Wii virtual console?


 
Carts of course. It's the only way to fly.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Dec 26, 2012)

I got a Playstation Vita (AC Liberation Bundle), the Doctor Who card game, Spiderman Monopoly, some really nice Coach sneakers and a purse, a bottle of Pinkie Pie My Little Pony bodywash, an MLP shirt and sweatshirt, and a bunch of other random clothes. XD All for the holiday and my birthday combined... XD


----------



## ouch123 (Dec 26, 2012)

I got precisely what I said I would get in another thread many weeks ago: *lots* of sleep. 12 hours, to be precise.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Dec 26, 2012)

Wii U Deluxe

Batman Arkham City: Armored Edition

New Super Mario Brothers U

32GB Product Red iPod Touch 5th Gen

Bluetooth Keyboard

Moga Android controller

Cover for my Nexus 7

and a few other odds and ends...


----------



## Sop (Dec 26, 2012)

This is going to be a "Official make me jealous thread"


----------



## klim28 (Dec 26, 2012)

A 3DS XL + Tekken 3D
5000 Pesos
2 Guess tees
32 inch Sony Bravia
a pair of sale Fila shoes
Carbs... carbs... carbs...
Fats... Fats... and lots of fats!


----------



## DarkMatterCore (Dec 26, 2012)

A scientific calculator. And nope, it isn't a Texas Instrument one.

It is Casio, model fx-570ES PLUS.

At least it wasn't socks this year.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 26, 2012)

Soldering kit, electric razor, some sort of dragon/castle incense diffuser (this one is amazing), sock and underpants, awesome shirts, a neat windbreaker, LED flashlight, some awesome big man bean bag chairs, and $700 in cash from family. I made out like a bandit guys. If the roads aren't bad from the shit load of snow that hit us, I'll be hitting Gamestop when they open. 

Actually, I never ask for anything. I always want my parents to surprise me. So far they do really good. This year, the big thing for me was the Soldering kit and the incense diffuser. Last year I got heavy into exotic incense (you know the amazing premium stuff they sell at smoke shops, that shit is amazing). They saw that I was making do with a shitty Walmart plank burner. I can't burn the more powerful cones on that because it just burns through. I love watching the smoke come out of the windows of the castle and the dragon. It reminds me of Smaug.


----------



## Devin (Dec 26, 2012)

No Wii U yet, can't get a ride to my father's house yet. But let me show off what I got.

BAM. MASTER SWORD. (Also I have someone dropping off an Gaming HD PVR so I can record my Wii U/360.)


----------



## Fishaman P (Dec 26, 2012)

My computer was a mechanical volcano, so I was glad when I got a new, bigger case that will fit my new cooler.

Let's see how that measly i3 likes being drowned in pure EPICNESS!


----------



## Tom (Dec 26, 2012)

Candy
Dremel
Soldering Iron
Headphones
ear buds
psvita assassins' creed bundle
uncharted for vita
little big planet for vita
ipod shuffle
gamestop gift cards
fishing stuffs


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 26, 2012)

tom10122 said:


> uncharted for vita


you could get psn+
it includes uncharted and a bunch of other great games, and monthly additions


----------



## Tom (Dec 26, 2012)

Joe88 said:


> you could get psn+
> it includes uncharted and a bunch of other great games, and monthly additions


Yeah I have psn + but I have bareley any space on my memcard


----------



## Sicklyboy (Dec 26, 2012)

Sterling said:


> [...]Actually, I never ask for anything.[...]


 
I used to.  Except, the problem is that now I have a job.

If I want something, I don't have to wait until March 30th or December 25th to get it, I go online and just order it.

So not only do not feel like thinking of thigns to ask for, chances are I've already bought it.


----------



## Devin (Dec 27, 2012)

woot. Got my Gaming HD PVR today. Now just need WiiU and a game or two.


----------



## naved.islam14 (Dec 27, 2012)

I got to see what everyone else got


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 27, 2012)

Well, I did eventually get a few small presents. My older brother gave me a clothes airing rack (don't knock it, it's actually incredibly helpful in my present situation). My best friend Amelia has a present for me but hasn't given it to me yet for reasons she's yet to explain.

Oh, and Fate decided to give me a severely damaged replacement heart valve, which comes with the stocking fillers of internal bleeding, agonising pain, repeated trips to hospital and the necessity of surgery to correct it, and if Santa is delayed on his return run, I end up with a mild case of....umm....death. Thanks Fate!

I may not be inviting Fate to the New Year's party.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 27, 2012)

Devin said:


> No Wii U yet, can't get a ride to my father's house yet. But let me show off what I got.
> 
> BAM. MASTER SWORD. (Also I have someone dropping off an Gaming HD PVR so I can record my Wii U/360.)


 
Is it all Plastic like hard high quality plastic or is it actually metal? It looks cheap is what I'm saying, like low quality.


tom10122 said:


> Yeah I have psn + but I have bareley any space on my memcard


 
Download them anyways. That way you'll always have them, and if you want to get them later, you can again for free as long as you've downloaded it before.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 27, 2012)

I got some games (Halo 4, Blops 2, Dishonored, and Far Cry 3), a bit of money (which webt right towards some books and the steam sale), and an iron gym pull up bar. A thoroughly satisfying haul, through and through.


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Dec 27, 2012)

A Coat
An K-ON iPhone Case :3
Sony mdr zx100 headphones (Pretty good quality :3 )
And Borderlands 2


----------



## Langin (Dec 27, 2012)

Darksiders II for Wii U
some cash(about €55,-) 
A lot of food lol


----------



## Devin (Dec 27, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Is it all Plastic like hard high quality plastic or is it actually metal? It looks cheap is what I'm saying, like low quality.


 
Thanks, it's metal. Jackass. I'm not spending $500+ on a replica Master Sword. The hilt is hard plastic while the blade is metal, the sheathe is wood I believe. With a foam padding interior.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 27, 2012)

Sadly my christmas present didn't come yet.
IT'S A WII


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 27, 2012)

Devin said:


> Thanks, it's metal. Jackass. I'm not spending $500+ on a replica Master Sword. The hilt is hard plastic while the blade is metal, the sheathe is wood I believe. With a foam padding interior.


 
I should have rephrased my post, I wasn't saying that it was, I was legitely just wondering, I just worded wrong. Sorry.

Mainly because I want one, but if it was cheap, I was gonna pass.


----------



## astrangeone (Dec 28, 2012)

Well, I got a few extras for X'mas.  (A new coat and an extra $100 for fixing my dad's laptop.)

I'm probably going to spend some on a reptile/sunlight bulb for retr0brighting stuff this  year.


----------



## mechadylan (Dec 28, 2012)

Tamales.  They were delicious.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 28, 2012)

-wii u
-future shopping spree for games
-pc controller
-Ear phones
-Japanese in 30 days set
-shinobi /w stylus (3ds)
-metal watch
-epic mickey 2 ( wii) 
-cards from Nintendo 

Pretty sure that everything.


----------



## junn (Dec 28, 2012)

some acquired stuff.


Spoiler


----------



## DrOctapu (Dec 28, 2012)

junn said:


> some acquired stuff.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Lawd that's a lot of importing. The 3DS looks sexy, too.


----------



## shortz1994 (Dec 28, 2012)

Well me i got much of nothing. It was more fun to see my kids enjoying it.( shiznit i'm old...)
 but while looking for a newer background. My older son was helping, he was looking at Google images.( general image search.) 
 and found this..( well put this in your google search.mirrored 3d backgrounds , an if all went ok an right,  schroll down to page 18,last row an third pic in..). 
 ??


----------



## ComeTurismO (Dec 28, 2012)

Christmas 2012 - 2 prepaid visa mastercards
Super Mario 3D Land
Mario Kart 7


----------



## learnin2hack (Dec 28, 2012)

I got

500gb HDD
4gb memory stick
2 books from the Gone series
Android Programming book
Watch
Chealsa Gearbag
Boot bag
Laptop bag
Got a laptop a while ago I was told it was for Christmas
Really happy this year and my brother got a Xbox 360, school might take a back seat


----------



## junn (Dec 29, 2012)

DrOctapu said:


> Lawd that's a lot of importing. The 3DS looks sexy, too.


Well, those are some of the stuff we got while on vacation last week.
the AC 3dsll's from Hakuhinkan toy park store, 'want to get the red super mario 3dsll but someone got to it first.  towels,pokeball,mug, from Pokemon center.
wooden puzzle boxes from Hakone store.
cart cleaner,wii u stuff, from Yodobashi akiba[akihibara].
Cybershot camera with free 5 minute engraving, from Sony ginza.
micro wireless mouse from Bic camera.
stainless steel mug/stuff from Disney.
and 2013 pokemon calendar/stickers from Mickey d's.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jan 7, 2013)

AlanJohn said:


> Nothing.


Same :s
Edit: Whoops didn't read the last post date. Disregard this bump.


----------

